# Mulehide #406 vs SW roof coating



## GburgGal (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm about to scrape and paint a metal roof and would like some advice on which paint to use. Sherwin Williams is right down the block and sells silver fiber roof paint. ABC Supply is 45 minutes away and sells Mulehide standard fiber roof coating (which I've used before). I'd like to not have to drive so far but if the Mulehide is that much better I will. Any thoughts on this?
Thank you!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

You could also consider using SW DTM acrylic/finish as an option. It works over galvanized (properly prepped, of course) aluminum, structural steel, exterior tanks, and other metal surfaces. I don't have any experience with the products you mentioned. I'm not sure the fiber coatings are necessary. Were they recommended to you?


----------



## GburgGal (Sep 21, 2015)

The last time I painted this old metal roof was about 13 years ago and I was told that I had to use fiber roof coating so I drove over to the roofing supply place and got it. It's beginning to peel again (it was a mess to begin with but I did scrape it well) so I want to do it over again. This Mulehide paint has fiberglass fibers and aluminum in it so you have to keep stirring it while you use it to keep it suspended in the solution. It goes on a light brown color but dries a shiny silver color. 
I would love to use a SW product since they're so close so I'm going to look into what you recommended. 
Thank you


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm going to assume that the DTM is going to be pricey compared to the fiber-based coatings, so fair warning.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Is this silver fiber paint an aluminum paint?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

FWIW, I tend to apply roof coatings to roofs, instead of paint.

Like all general rules, the exceptions are notable and numerous.

And, yet, the rule stands, and has served me well over my career.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Dude, I doubt there is much difference between the fibered aluminum Sherwin sells and the other brand. Don't recall using either specific brand, but have used several different fibered aluminum coatings over the years. Can't say I've seen much difference in any of them. They're all thick, stinky, and hard to clean off your hands. Compare specs for more info. 

Just a thought, years ago I read on a can of fibered aluminum to roll in the same direction for the most uniform finish. Turns out, that's the real trick with a whole lot of coatings for a uniform finish.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Lambrecht said:


> Is this silver fiber paint an aluminum paint?



Yeah, it's just an aluminum coating with fibers, and often asphalt compounds, added. It's thick and textured as opposed to regular thin aluminum coatings.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Also, there is a school of thought that says fibered aluminum roof coatings were 20th century while white elastomeric roof coatings are 21st century.

Your roof is well aged, so the new acrylic will have no problem going over the old asphalt.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Ask sherwin guys to show you some Uniflex coating systems. Sherwin owns KST Coatings, which is their division of roof coatings. Mostly commercial work. They have good stuff for roofs coatings in general, including metal.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Paint it Now (Jun 12, 2014)

Non fiber asphalt aluminum roof coating is the way to go. Easy to mix and apply. Attractive finish, and the asphalt will encapsulate the rust. If your local Sherwin Williams does not carry it they will get it for you.


----------

